# FITTED CAGE COVER



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

I just wanted to share a fitted cage cover I made. I've never sewen anything without a pattern before, although it isn't perfect I'm pretty proud of it so I had to share!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks great!!! I'm impressed lol. I can't sew to save my life lol. I love the little things to hold up flaps to let light in.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

AWESOME JOB!!!

I love the use of the toggle buttons and roll up flaps!

And making things without a pattern, or creating your own patterns are the best ways to learn!


----------



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

JulieAnne said:


> Looks great!!! I'm impressed lol. I can't sew to save my life lol. I love the little things to hold up flaps to let light in.


The cover does a great job at keeping light out, which was part of the plan so night time is dark. You can't see them in the picture, but I actually have undermount kitchen cabinet LED lights mounted to the underside of the top of her cage and put on a timer so she gets a ton of light.
Thanks!!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Genius! lol


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

I want to make something like this- but allow space at the top for the CHEs without causing a fire hazard and a hole or something on the side so the light from the non-che lamp can shine in. No clue how cold it gets here in the winter as I just moved here.


----------



## ZeeMartin (Aug 5, 2013)

Tom said:


> I want to make something like this- but allow space at the top for the CHEs without causing a fire hazard and a hole or something on the side so the light from the non-che lamp can shine in. No clue how cold it gets here in the winter as I just moved here.


been contemplating the same problem. I've seen some solid reptile-cage lids that have two lights mounted in them - the lids themselves are rectangular and will probably sit nicely on top of my cage without coming anywhere near the edges. I'm thinking I'll make a cover that has the same sized rectangular hole in the top - fabric will reach to the outer edge of the lid, there's a good separation from the edge of the lid to the rims of the reflectors for the lights. that way the fabric should be no warmer than the cage, so no fire hazard. might need to make a couple of low corner-edges to attach to the top of the cage to prevent the lid from being bumped out of place.


----------

